# Recommend: Technical/Progressive Instrumental Metal



## aarongericke (Oct 29, 2010)

Lately I've been super into stuff like Animals As Leaders, Scale The Summit, Electro Quarterstaff, Blotted Science etc... Can anyone recommend any other bands similar to these? (I know that these bands are quite different from each other) Also I'm not really into typical "shred" type stuff where one guitar player is the focus. I like how these bands have a "band" feel instead of it seeming like the songs and band exist just to showcase one guitar player. So if anyone has any recommendations of stuff thats technical and/or progressive and instrumental that would be sweet.


----------



## Kyo (Oct 29, 2010)

aarongericke said:


> I'm not really into typical "shred" type stuff where one guitar player is the focus. I like how these bands have a "band" feel instead of it seeming like the songs and band exist just to showcase one guitar player.



This has been written about our debut album quite a few times by now, but then it would be stupid to feature just the guitar player when you have an awesome musician like Derek Sherinian guesting on keys!  But either way it's not about featuring anyone in particular, these are songs and not just shred showcases. Anyway, just check it out for yourself! You can listen to the whole thing on our MySpace page (the link's in my signature).


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 29, 2010)

aarongericke said:


> Lately I've been super into stuff like Animals As Leaders, Scale The Summit, Electro Quarterstaff, Blotted Science etc... Can anyone recommend any other bands similar to these? (I know that these bands are quite different from each other) Also I'm not really into typical "shred" type stuff where one guitar player is the focus. I like how these bands have a "band" feel instead of it seeming like the songs and band exist just to showcase one guitar player. So if anyone has any recommendations of stuff thats technical and/or progressive and instrumental that would be sweet.


 
Have you heard of Behold...The Arctopus


----------



## aarongericke (Oct 29, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Have you heard of Behold...The Arctopus



Yes... Everything I've heard from them seemed too disjointed. I couldn't get into it. I realize that they are very good. I've just never been able to get into their stuff. Maybe I'll try again though.


----------



## Groff (Oct 29, 2010)

While not every song is instrumental, this song is amazing:



Also, give Angel Vivaldi's "The speed of dark" EP a listen. It's not your typical 'shred' album. Amazing stuff!


----------



## techdeth (Oct 29, 2010)

Try the album "Avalanche of Worms" from Levi/Werstler from Daath. Awesome instrumentals, not like daath.

Also, check out "Guitars ate my Brains". Another great compilation of technical, composition-based metal.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe try Liquid Tension Experiment?


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah there's the 2 LTE disks if you somehow haven't heard of them. There's also the Exivious album.

Vitalij Kuprij's solo albums are insane, check any of those out. Some tracks are more prog than others.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Oct 29, 2010)

Planet X ?


----------



## Groff (Oct 30, 2010)

techdeth said:


> Try the album "Avalanche of Worms" from Levi/Werstler from Daath. Awesome instrumentals, not like daath.



Crap, how could I forget this?

Amazing album, one of the best instrumental albums i've heard.


----------



## Cyntex (Oct 30, 2010)

Spastic Ink maybe?


----------



## kris_jammage (Oct 30, 2010)

Check out Cloudkicker, one man band type deal who realeses albums and ep's for free as far as i know. Absolutely amazing stuff, if ya like Animals as Leaders you'll like it! Id recommend starting with his Ep though, just to start out!

EDIT: Oh and i forgot, Chimp Spanner form the UK, same deal as Cloudicker, one man instrumental band, Savage stuff!


----------



## onefingersweep (Oct 30, 2010)

I wouldn't say Planet X and LTE is metal but yes it's great music.


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 30, 2010)

Chimp Spanner and this...

Cosmogenesis | got-djent.com


----------



## penguin_316 (Oct 31, 2010)

+infinity what the guy above me said


----------



## elq (Oct 31, 2010)

Groff said:


> While not every song is instrumental, this song is amazing:




I hadn't heard this before. Thanks!

Part 1 is damn good too




And my contribution - 

Gordian Knot


Tetrafusion


----------



## RGD MIKE (Oct 31, 2010)

Obscura's new album will be 7 string, and very progressive, as usual. That's all I can think of


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Oct 31, 2010)

Jakub Zytecki. This kid is ridiculous. He posts here, but I can't remember his screen name. Definitely one hell of a guitar player.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Mwoit (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Arterial (Oct 31, 2010)

RGD MIKE said:


> Obscura's new album will be 7 string, and very progressive, as usual. That's all I can think of


 but will it be instrumental? 
who reads the OP these days anyway ..


----------



## Explorer (Nov 1, 2010)

Why not go back to the roots of the technical music you crave? Set the Wayback Machine for 1981....







I'm sorry that it's not purely instrumental, but the playing is excellent. This is the high bar which ensures that just a few polyrhythms in one's music doesn't manage to be called "technical" in my definition. The next two King Crimson albums continue in the same vein, although Fripp's ideas tend to diffuse the focus found on Discipline.

I also recommend the first two albums from the League of Crafty Guitarists, both their Live album and "Show of Hands." I saw them live early on a few times, before the League really became a scary cult in my eyes, and they were amazing. 27 guitarists all playing their parts in perfect timing with each other is a hard act to follow; a lot of bands can't manage it with 4 musicians. *laugh*

And now, we return you to the rehash of the last 10 years....


----------



## GalacticDeath (Nov 1, 2010)

Check out Canvas Solaris!


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 1, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Why not go back to the roots of the technical music you crave? Set the Wayback Machine for 1981....



This is some sound advice, KC owns the face


----------



## Skyblue (Nov 1, 2010)

Waaaaaaaiiiiittt. 

24 comments and no one mentioned mr. Keith Merrow? 

all my other ideas were already suggested I'm afraid, I'll see if I can come up with anything else~


----------



## aarongericke (Dec 7, 2010)

Skyblue said:


> Waaaaaaaiiiiittt.
> 
> 24 comments and no one mentioned mr. Keith Merrow?
> 
> all my other ideas were already suggested I'm afraid, I'll see if I can come up with anything else~



Thank you very much for recommending Keith Merrow. Awesome stuff.


----------



## CFB (Dec 7, 2010)

Daggorath said:


> Chimp Spanner and this...
> 
> Cosmogenesis | got-djent.com



I'm quoting this because it's what I would post myself.


----------



## Double A (Dec 7, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> Check out Canvas Solaris!




Their fist album is insnane.


----------



## GabrielePala (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, I recommend you my band, Azure Agony. Our first album is out for SG Records.

Here are some relevant links:
AZURE AGONY on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Azure Agony

Azure Agony | Beyond Belief | CD Baby

And a videoclip too: YouTube - FVGTube MUSIC - Azure Agony "Mystic Interiors" - Official Video


----------



## RaceCar (Dec 7, 2010)

Periphery - Self titled (instrumental)
Planet X - Live from Oz
Planet X - Moon Babies
Sleep Terror


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 7, 2010)

hmmmm allow me to dip into my library
Necrophagist(duh)
Spawn Of possession
Gorod
Nevermore
Beneath The Massacre
Dying Fetus(eh not really tech but kinda close)
Brain Drill
Soreption
Viraemia
Pestilence
Gojira
Decapitated
Demilich
The Faceless


----------



## AChRush1349 (Dec 7, 2010)

All of this stuff sounds pretty good so far. I need to keep watching this thread.


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 7, 2010)

Not instrumental, but... Spiral Architect.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi guys, 

there's some cool stuff here:
YouTube - Ishimira1's Channel - His artwork and vids are pretty darn cool also! 

I'd also seriously recommend this guys album, his name is Piotrek Gruszka, the album "cosmogenesis" is seriously amazing - think AAL mixed with some late Greg Howe, pretty serious music! 
Cosmogenesis | got-djent.com

Pretty much anything you find on www.got-djent is a really good starting point for news on new releases. 

And i'm afraid i have to link this one also! Shameless, i know:
http://www.onan.bandcamp.com

Happy rocking dude \m/

EDIT: Has anyone mentioned Tre Watson's stuff? "Lexicon of the Human Subconscious" is a pretty cool tech album..once again, at got-djent \m/


----------



## lava (Dec 7, 2010)

Liquorworks!:

Liquorworks on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 7, 2010)

My band, Arc!
ARC- look at our new layout! on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 7, 2010)

Blotted Science and Animals as Leaders


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 7, 2010)

All great stuff! Especially Planet X
My stuff might interest you as well.

Greg Rapaport (recording new material) on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

check it out, you never know


----------



## Jbrum18 (Dec 8, 2010)

If you're into Fall of Troy check out CHON.

CHON (2 New Shows!!) on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## MFB (Dec 9, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> hmmmm allow me to dip into my library
> Necrophagist (duh) Has vocals
> Spawn Of possession Has vocals
> Gorod Has vocals
> ...



It's like the word "instrumental" isn't even in the title


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 9, 2010)

my bad lolz
Dying Fetus is more like Death Grind to me than Tech Death


----------



## NaYoN (Dec 9, 2010)

KimtheButcher said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> there's some cool stuff here:
> YouTube - Ishimira1's Channel - His artwork and vids are pretty darn cool also!



Ishimira is a spineless thief who steals songs from Tre, Drewsif and Bulb, among others. He has done it multiple times, in spite of being called out. He's a dick.


----------



## Shroomshred (Dec 10, 2010)

Why teh Loomis of course.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Jan 18, 2011)

KimtheButcher said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'd also seriously recommend this guys album, his name is Piotrek Gruszka, the album "cosmogenesis" is seriously amazing - think AAL mixed with some late Greg Howe, pretty serious music!
> Cosmogenesis | got-djent.com
> ...



EDIT AGAIN: I'm afraid that due to copyright infringement issues, I cannot recommend Ishimara anymore! I've been told by a few people that his material can be defined as pretty blatant Drewsif Stalin or Tre Watson rip-offs. Not cool.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Jan 18, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Ishimira is a spineless thief who steals songs from Tre, Drewsif and Bulb, among others. He has done it multiple times, in spite of being called out. He's a dick.



Yeah, thanks man! I edited my original post - both Tre and Drewsif have told me to watch this dude as he just steals music, pretty shamelessly. 

Thanks for chasing that up duder


----------



## trhshred (Jan 30, 2013)

In case you never heard of CHON, these guys are basically kids (recorded their demo when they were all 14-15) but they're fucking great.


----------



## Draceius (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm surprised no-one has brought up these legends

INTERVALS "In Time" EP - Full Album Stream - YouTube

They're a seriously amazing band, damn, I didn't want to use my 100th post doing this, but I feel intervals need to be shared.


----------



## Doug N (Jan 30, 2013)

Pomegranate Tiger is killer, just stumbled onto this thread yesterday.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-tiger-instrumental-progressive-wizardry.html


----------



## russtolium (Jan 30, 2013)

Dysrhythmia (featuring Behold the Arctopus' Warr guitar player on bass) are pretty cool:
DYSRHYTHMIA - Annihilation I - YouTube

and Colin Marston (the bass player)'s side project, Indricothere:

Indricothere - V - YouTube


Hematovore is also excellent:

HEMATOVORE - BLASTING Through HELLS BACKNINE - YouTube

If you dig Cynic's style at all you'll like Exivious:

Exivious - Ripple of a Tear - YouTube

And if you like grown men wearing bird masks check out Ornithologist:
Ornithologist - The Northern Shoveller - YouTube


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 30, 2013)

Spastic fucking Ink.

Gordian fucking Knot.

You know, anything that's had Ron Jarzombek involved. That man is a god among guitar players.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 30, 2013)

Exivious, Planet X and Liquid Tension Experiment are all very cool too.

And as someone else said, the instrumental mix of Periphery's debut is worth checking out if you really don't want vocals.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Feb 1, 2013)

Pomegranate Tiger, a new find... thank you sevenstring forum!


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 1, 2013)

Clairvoyance

David Maxim Micic


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 2, 2013)

Who _doesn't_ love shameless self-promotion? Nobody? Ok, good: Look at my sig


----------



## Gnome7 (Feb 3, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> Who _doesn't_ love shameless self-promotion? Nobody? Ok, good: Look at my sig



That's good stuff man.


----------



## Blasphemer (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, homie.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Feb 3, 2013)

Blasphemer said:


> Who _doesn't_ love shameless self-promotion? Nobody? Ok, good: Look at my sig


I've always really enjoyed your music.

I remember accidentally coming across a video of you doing a tapping part with lots of delay on youtube and then seeing you post it on the apparatus. I was all over your band from that moment on.


----------



## distors (Apr 22, 2015)

free download instrumental progressive album
https://cryptofinsomnia.bandcamp.com/album/response-to-challenge-loudness-war-mastering

Crypt of Insomnia


----------



## Robert_Rayvid (Apr 22, 2015)

Modern day babylon, chimp spanner, the helix nebula, and you can check out mine its on my signature (its not very technical, but its instrumental)


----------



## vilk (Apr 22, 2015)

sufta forever


----------

